# BRIDGE DAY IN WEST VA.



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish that I was computer literate enough to post the link, but I'm not. Anyway, my daughter and son-in-law are going to participate in Bridge Day this Saturday. It is a big deal. The bridge is over a river gulch and is 900 feet high. They and a whole lot of others are going to rappel off of it. Mark just turned 50 and Sherron is 49. I hope they live to see 51 and 50. Just google Bridge Day and look at that awesome bridge and the picture of the underneath catwalk. They have to walk out on the catwalk to rappel off. I wish I could have gone with them. Ah to be that young and adventureous again. Actually I would be happy if I could still spell.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucile, you have a very brave daughter and SIL. I am afraid of heights and just looking at the site makes my stomach flip over. Really...I could not stand on that bridge and look down!!

I think this link will work...
http://www.officialbridgeday.com/bridge-day-rappel


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Personally I think they are a little touched. Sherron home schooled her aspergers son until he was able to be left alone and go to college. Then she started going with her husband on these trips. Just last year she decided to try the rappelling thing. She had never done a lick of exercise in her life but took to it immediately. They are like newly weds again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Makes me nauseous just thinking about it, lol..I'm a wee afraid of heights, too. I've always been in awe (and bewildered with those that could jump off of bridges, and airplanes...and mountains..lol

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

It is great they found something they enjoy doing together so much. But, yikes, just thinking about it makes me woozy. I can't do heights - at all.....


----------

